# Les premiers 1000 de Valérie !!!



## DDT

Félicitations !!!


















DDT


----------



## kens

Congratulations Valerie, and thanks so much for all your help!!!


----------



## lauranazario

¡Felicidades, Valerie!
Thanks for bringing your valuable insight to our forums. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Valerie. THanks for your help.


----------



## araceli

¡Felicitaciones Valerie y gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## Artrella

Félicitations !!!   ​


----------



## belén

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡felicidades Valerieeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zebedee

Félicitations Valérie et merci gentiment pour ton aide!


----------



## fetchezlavache

coucou !  nous sommes co-pipelettes je vois !


----------



## vachecow

zebedee said:
			
		

> Félicitations Valérie et merci gentiment pour ton aide!


oui, oui......et MOOOOOO


----------



## Tomasoria

Muchas Felicidades Valerie ¡¡¡

 La Mejor Profesora De Farnces Ever ¡¡¡¡

  Gros Bissous  De Un De Tes Eleves ¡¡¡

   Tomas


----------



## Sev

Bravo Valérie !

Et merci, moi qui suis française, j'affine AUSSI mon français grâce à tes contributions  ...


----------



## valerie

Merci beaucoup à tous


----------



## abc

Valerie,

Thank you very much for all of the help!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------

